# Leather Seat Re-Upholstery



## thegreatpan

Our Arto has the 'half leather half fabric' seats, we would prefer to have all leather.

Most important is the driving seats which are ISRI by SKA , I cant seem to see anyone that does replacement covers for these, which is surprising as they are standard truck type seats?

Has anyone had their motorhome re-upholstered with leather? If so who did you use and were you pleased with the results?


----------



## lockkeeper

Contact Tek Seating www.tekseating.co.uk at Melton Mowbray

Tel. 01664 480689. They are agents for ISRI seats and will recover them for you. You can park there overnight They are very helpful, we have used them on a number of occasions and havd been very satisfied with them.

Don


----------

